# Rack help



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I got a 2009 silverado ltz.
All I need to do is run steel box tubing out far enough and bolt my rack on top of it.
Will the tubing go into the tow hook slots in a proper angle to allow me to to do this.
I wanted to attach box tubing to truck with tow hook bolts.

or does someone have a better idea.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

harbor welding in wanchesse has and makes custom mouts to fit with the tow hook bolt while still having youre hooks mounted


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm up in Fredericksburg, let me know if you need a hand. I've built a few racks in my time, between the 2 of us we can rig it up. In short you can shim the box tube to make it level, I had to do this in my Expedition. Note, that basic square tubing has an internal seem so a 2" draw bar won't fit. You're better off to purchase 2 receiver tubes from Harbor Freight or Farm and Country since they don't have said internal seem.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Thanks*

you guys talking about the Wancheese shop ..right?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

yup harbor welding on harbour road
or the welding shop on cb dainels rd in wanchess


----------

